# Priceline tip plus hotel info for Munich ED



## ScottW (Oct 23, 2003)

I've been lurking around here for a few weeks - doing a December ED on an '04 330i.

I tried to snag 5 nights at the Munich Marriott in December for $55/night but was denied. Instead of changing one of my hotel options (4 stars to 3 stars, the location, etc), I simply cleared my cookies, started the process again, and added a second credit card number to my account, used it to place the bid, (I have several cards) and it let me put in a new bid with the same hotel options. $65/night was accepted.

I could have changed my hotel criteria to 3 stars, but that might have put me in the Renaissance Munich which doesn't have highspeed internet and I needed that so I could work a bit while I'm over there.

BTW I spent a good deal of time researching the various hotels mentioned in these forums. Here is a list of the more popular hotels amongst ED travelers along with some features about each and links to more info (note that I stayed at the Munich Marriott for one week but have not stayed in the other hotels):

Munich Marriott:
-Highspeed internet
-2 blocks from U-Bahn
-Residential/safe neighborhood
-14 euro/day Underground parking (nice garage)
-Gym, pool, one in-house restaurant and a sports-bar, plus very close (1 block or less) to a bakery, grocery store, and the Renaissance Munich's restaurant
-Air conditioning
-Try $50-$65/night at Priceline (4 star hotel, city centre north)

http://www.howtogermany.com/store_marriott.html

Renaissance Munich:
-Near the Munich Marriott but closer to the U-Bahn
-No highspeed internet
-13 euro/day underground parking
-Older but nice
-Right next to a bakery and grocery store
-In-house restaurant with good food and excellent breakfast
-No Air Conditioning

Hotel Uhland:
-Quaint, small family owned hotel with helpful English speaking staff
-10 minute walk to U-Bahn
-Street parking and (updated: 11/2/03) some on-site private parking behind the hotel (included in room price)
-Shared computer for internet access
-Good breakfast

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g187309-d239023-r1364277-Hotel_Uhland-Munich_Bavaria.html
http://www.epinions.com/content_96048287364

Hotel Maritim:
-Helpful, multi-lingual staff

Le Meridien Munich
-New, modern, larger rooms with plasma TV's
-Questionable neighborhood? (some say good, some say bad) 
-Across the street from the main Hauptbanhoff train station
-Gym, pool
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...428339-Le_Meridien_Munich-Munich_Bavaria.html

Holiday Inn
-Cheap
-? 

Hotel Jedermann
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g187309-d232589-Reviews-Jedermann_Hotel-Munich_Bavaria.html

Finally, to find the best rates:
http://www.expedia.com
http://www.travelocity.com
http://www.priceline.com
http://www.orbitz.com
http://www.hotwire.com


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for putting things in a table format like that. I love doing that sort of thing too! :thumbup:

But, the Hotel Uhland has private parking behind the hotel -- and it's included in the price of the room. I believe you have to pay an additional 16 Euros for the parking at the Munich Marriot, which makes it more expensive than the Uhland for a single.

EDIT: Although some of the parking at the Uhland is tight, some of it is individual spaces so you don't have to worry about someone dinging your door.

You might also want to include the Hotel Torbrau in your list as somebody else (Tanning-machine?) mentioned it in a post and it looked to have a lot going for it:

http://www.torbraeu.de/index.cfm


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

ScottW said:


> I've been lurking around here for a few weeks - doing a December ED on an '04 330i.
> 
> BTW I spent a good deal of time researching the various hotels mentioned in these forums. Here is a list of the more popular hotels amongst ED travelers along with some features about each and links to more info (note that I haven't been to any of these in person, this is just info I've collected):
> 
> ...


Thanks for compiling all this information. :thumbup: I am sure it will very helpful for future ED's.

I have a couple of things on Hotel Uhland. They do have some on site parking albeit very tight to get around the bulding to it and the stalls were very small. I had to get help directing me so I would not scrape the sides of my brand new baby. :yikes:

Breakfast was good and free. :thumbup: Not all hotels include free parking or breakfast so when comparing rates you need to be aware of this. The cheap rate you get quoted may not be that cheap after you add the Euro 16 for parking and the Euro 20 for breakfast.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

The Uhland is a really quaint, neighborhood B&B. They're also just really nice people (three generations of the family work there). The current manager has a little 318ti of which she's very proud. They seem to like the Euro Del crowd.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Scott,

The Munich Marriott is a good choice for location and price. I was able to fetch it with a bid of $55. With my experience in Europe, I've learned that it is best to have a hotel that is a short way outside of the city center, but walking distance to a train station. Staying right in the city is generally expensive and noisy. You may find you can't sleep due to the late night crowds that frequent the tourist areas.

A couple of times, my wife and I walked all the way down from the Marriott to Marienplatz via Leopoldstrasse. It is a good walk, but a very enjoyable one. Leopoldstrasse has some good restaurants and bakeries along the way. We hadn't realized what we were missing when we took the U-Bahn to the city. It will be colder in December, so you may decide to take a pass on walking it.

Just keep in mind that there is a charge for the Internet access at the Marriott. I think it runs something like e20 per day. The lobby has computers for run e5 for 15 minutes worth of access.

Whatever you do, make sure you take a station cable with you for those places that do offer access in the rooms. My hotel in Barcelona offered free high-speed access right in the rooms and I was lucky enough to have my cable.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Air Conditioning*



ScottW said:


> I've been lurking around here for a few weeks - doing a December ED on an '04 330i.
> 
> I tried to snag 5 nights at the Munich Marriott in December for $55/night but was denied. Instead of changing one of my hotel options (4 stars to 3 stars, the location, etc), I simply cleared my cookies, started the process again, and added a second credit card number to my account, used it to place the bid, (I have several cards) and it let me put in a new bid with the same hotel options. $65/night was accepted.
> 
> ...


The Munich Marriott rooms are air conditioned, Renaissance is not. Makes a difference during the Summer, when we were there, in 80 degree weather.


----------



## Cowbox (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm going in December for ED too. Staying at the Marriot Munich. Got $64/night (plus tax, charges) through Priceline.

Who else will be doing ED that month? I'm there from Dec 17th through 23rd. Going with a friend who's also taking ED the same day as me (Dec 18).


----------



## Scattman (Oct 31, 2003)

Has anyone tried to book Le Meridien through Priceline? Just wondering how to get a good price, besides the usual web discounters.

Hey Cowbox, I'll see you there on the 18th of December! I can't wait to see my Imola Red 330 ZHP...!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Scattman said:


> Has anyone tried to book Le Meridien through Priceline? Just wondering how to get a good price, besides the usual web discounters.
> 
> Hey Cowbox, I'll see you there on the 18th of December! I can't wait to see my Imola Red 330 ZHP...!


You can't book a specific hotel through Priceline.

My efforts to get a 5* hotel in Munich for less than 100 euro were unsuccessful so I stuck with the 125 euro internet rate (including a killer breakfast buffet) at Le Meridien and it was well worth it, very nice place (I was there this past weekend).

Le Meridien's new slogan "tech+art" is a great combination and seems appropriate for a BMW afficionado!

Seems like people have no problem getting a 4* hotel for less than 100.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks, Scott! I'm planning my trip to pick up the new family member at the end of January. This will be helpful!


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> Whatever you do, make sure you take a station cable with you for those places that do offer access in the rooms. My hotel in Barcelona offered free high-speed access right in the rooms and I was lucky enough to have my cable.


Station cable? Meaning, network cable? CAT45? Right?


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

> My efforts to get a 5* hotel in Munich for less than 100 euro were unsuccessful so I stuck with the 125 euro internet rate (including a killer breakfast buffet) at Le Meridien and it was well worth it, very nice place (I was there this past weekend).


 - BillKach

Does the Meridien have parking? Is it included in the 125 Euro price? What's the parking area like?


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> Station cable? Meaning, network cable? CAT45? Right?


Yep, a network cable. Category 5 or 6 UTP (Unshielded Twisted Pair). There wasn't one in the room, and I was lucky to pack one.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

postoak said:


> - BillKach
> 
> Does the Meridien have parking? Is it included in the 125 Euro price? What's the parking area like?


Yes, they have a partially covered garage adjacent to the back of the hotel which opens on one side to an alley (entrance). I was able to park in a spot where I could see my car from my room. I felt fine parking there. The charge was 17 Euro per day with in/out privileges.

And you don't need to bring your own internet cable - it is already in the room.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for the update BillKach. :thumbup: 

At this time it still looks like the Uhland or the Torbrau for my next ED.


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

If people are truly interested in doing Priceline bids for hotels, they should inform themselves at the best website out there for exchanging bid data: http://pub210.ezboard.com/bpricelineandexpediabidding

note bene: This website is moderated by the infamous Sheryl. Do not, I repeat, do not cross this lady, she will cut you down summarily.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

My wife and I stayed at the Uhland and loved it. Very friendly staff that speak perfect English, even more so than many of the hotel staff that I run into in the US during my frequent travels. If you don't absolutely need high speed internet access and parallell parking doesn't bother you (it did help to have my wife act as a spotter while we parked the new wagon), I'd highly recommend it. The beds were also some of the most comfortable we encountered. I slept like a baby every night we were there. Sure, the rooms aren't decorated as well as other hotels, but if you're doing much more than sleeping and bathing in your room, then you're probably on the wrong sort of vacation.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Uhland does have high-speed Internet access, but it's only available using the computer in the tea room off the lobby. I think they charge to use it, although that seems to be on the honor system.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Cowbox said:


> I'm going in December for ED too. Staying at the Marriot Munich. Got $64/night (plus tax, charges) through Priceline.
> 
> Who else will be doing ED that month? I'm there from Dec 17th through 23rd. Going with a friend who's also taking ED the same day as me (Dec 18).


I got $61.00/night for 6 nights end of April...


----------



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

*What shall*



MARCUS545 said:


> I got $61.00/night for 6 nights end of April...


did you get that deal on priceline?

I'm going May 6-9th. How do I better my chances of getting the Marriott? Should I bid $65 for 4 star city north?


----------



## cmcg (Dec 27, 2003)

jamilaz said:


> did you get that deal on priceline?
> 
> I'm going May 6-9th. How do I better my chances of getting the Marriott? Should I bid $65 for 4 star city north?


A couple of weeks ago I bid $63 for 4-star north and got the Marriott for 1 night on Apr 5.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

jamilaz said:


> did you get that deal on priceline?
> 
> I'm going May 6-9th. How do I better my chances of getting the Marriott? Should I bid $65 for 4 star city north?


Yes, I used Priceline. I'm a little hazy on every step I took in the process but I bid $61.00/night for 6 nights from the beginning and somewhere along the way the Marriott showed up as a choice. I would start by asking for 4 stars.

Mark


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

*Wish I had stayed at Uhland*

Last summer I stayed at the Munich Marriott for my ED. Thought I got a good price through Priceline (e65) until I got the bill at check-out. The extra charges mentioned above, PLUS very high PHONE CHARGES. My other criticism...the Marriott has no European charm. Next time I will stay at the Uhland.


----------



## Roadhawk (May 21, 2004)

*not happy*

I just had a bid accepted by Priceline - and I've never used this service before - but I followed instructions given here - 4 star - Munich North - well - they gave me the Renaissance and not the Munich Marriot....(they list it as a 4 star hotel)...well I wanted the Munich Marriot specifically for the pool that the Renaissance lacks...plus air conditioning might be nice (thoguh i know not to expcet this most places we will go on this trip...stilll)...and my bid of $60 isn't much less then I could have gotten directly - and a much worse deal then if it were accepted for the Munich Marriot...so I am not at all happy...and of course - impossible to get a living person to help you through Priceline (any help here?) - and Marriot says I have to go through Priceline and not them!!!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Roadhawk said:


> I just had a bid accepted by Priceline - and I've never used this service before - but I followed instructions given here - 4 star - Munich North - well - they gave me the Renaissance and not the Munich Marriot....(they list it as a 4 star hotel)...well I wanted the Munich Marriot specifically for the pool that the Renaissance lacks...plus air conditioning might be nice (thoguh i know not to expcet this most places we will go on this trip...stilll)...and my bid of $60 isn't much less then I could have gotten directly - and a much worse deal then if it were accepted for the Munich Marriot...so I am not at all happy...and of course - impossible to get a living person to help you through Priceline (any help here?) - and Marriot says I have to go through Priceline and not them!!!


unfortunately, you're stuck... the whole Pricelne concept is that you get to name your own price and commit to accepting the hotel they find you at that price in the area you choose (at that star level). I'd say you still got a great deal.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Roadhawk said:


> I just had a bid accepted by Priceline - and I've never used this service before - but I followed instructions given here - 4 star - Munich North - well - they gave me the Renaissance and not the Munich Marriot....(they list it as a 4 star hotel)...well I wanted the Munich Marriot specifically for the pool that the Renaissance lacks...plus air conditioning might be nice (thoguh i know not to expcet this most places we will go on this trip...stilll)...and my bid of $60 isn't much less then I could have gotten directly - and a much worse deal then if it were accepted for the Munich Marriot...so I am not at all happy...and of course - impossible to get a living person to help you through Priceline (any help here?) - and Marriot says I have to go through Priceline and not them!!!


I've just stayed at both in the past month and will tell you that I actually liked the Renaissance much better. Our room was twice the size of Marriott and nicer. Renaissance is in the same neighborhood, but has a Tengelmann grocery store and nice German bakery right underneath. 
FWIW Mariott and Renaissance rooms are more like 130 Euros when booked directly. I'd say you saved about $100 US. Give the attendant at the Marriot 20 Euros and I'm sure they'll let you use their pool-it's a 3 minute walk from the Renaissance!


----------



## Roadhawk (May 21, 2004)

Thanks emdreiSMG - your words do give me some comfort and I suppose all is not lost...still I was expecting the other Marriot (with pool and A/C...I'm OK without A/C..but wouldnt mind a bit of a transition - partiularly after the long trip etc...and no A/C in the alps I thik I can take - but in Munich - may take getting used too...but no biggie). I suppose we'll make do. Thanks again!


----------



## Player (Dec 4, 2003)

If you want to stay att a europeen hotel try Hotel vier jahrseiten or Hotel Bayericher hof. I promise you that you will have a different experience then what ypu get at mainstream meredien.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Player said:


> If you want to stay att a europeen hotel try Hotel vier jahrseiten or Hotel Bayericher hof. I promise you that you will have a different experience then what ypu get at mainstream meredien.


I've stayed at the Vierjahreszietgen (4 Seasons) and was very dissapointed. The lobby and public areas are lovely, but unless you pay a LOT of money the rooms are terrible...tiny and no outside view. Kind of a snotty staff too as I remember. But then, we pulled up in an Opel Corsa with rather disqusting luggage!! The Uhland seems to be the Hotel of choice here. We're staying at the Hotel Torbrau which is downtown close to Hofbrauhaus and came recommended by another poster.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Room location*

Request a room that is on the courtyard side, not over the entrance to the parking garage, it was loud all night long. They moved us at no additional charge.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 23, 2003)

If they're listing the Renaissance as a 4 star hotel then that's a new thing, because it was 3 star as of Dec '03. For what it's worth, the Renaissance should be totally fine for you: the restaurants at the Renaissance are better than at the Marriott (better dinner, better breakfast, and overall cheaper food, with more English speaking servers.

The pool at the Marriott is tiny with a bunch of weird people hanging out in it (at least when I checked it out) - it's not at all good for lap swimming, just for soaking. Plus, the Renaissance is closer to the U-Bahn (and the Lufthansa shuttle stop) by about 1 block. Unless you really need high speed internet offered by the Marriott (which the Renaissance might have by now?), I think the Rensaissance is probably better overall than the Marriott.


----------



## Roadhawk (May 21, 2004)

*wow - maybe I lucked into a good thing afterall...*



ScottW said:


> If they're listing the Renaissance as a 4 star hotel then that's a new thing, because it was 3 star as of Dec '03. For what it's worth, the Renaissance should be totally fine for you: the restaurants at the Renaissance are better than at the Marriott (better dinner, better breakfast, and overall cheaper food, with more English speaking servers.
> 
> The pool at the Marriott is tiny with a bunch of weird people hanging out in it (at least when I checked it out) - it's not at all good for lap swimming, just for soaking. Plus, the Renaissance is closer to the U-Bahn (and the Lufthansa shuttle stop) by about 1 block. Unless you really need high speed internet offered by the Marriott (which the Renaissance might have by now?), I think the Rensaissance is probably better overall than the Marriott.


Doesn't sound half bad..we'll just have to see I guess...I had noticed it was a bit closer to the U-bahn - didn't know about the shuttle stop..or the cheaper/better food..OK then... :thumbup:


----------

